# Rocket Cellini Evoluzione Basket Size



## Novisteel

Hello,

I have recently joined this Forum having upgraded to the Cellini. I realised that there is a significant amount to learn not having used an HX machine before and in my quest to learn I have confused myself more that once!

At the moment I am trying to find out the type and size of the Baskets Rocket use for the Cellini. (Single and Double).

My understanding is the Italians use a dose of 7/14g so I tried this but the headroom in the basket appears considerable. There is an indentation, which looks like a line, in the basket about 3/4mm below the top which I have taken to be a maximum dosing level. Is this right? A dose of 14g in the double basket is significantly below this but 18g is closer.

I would like to know what type and size Baskets Rocket use for the Cellini and if all the rocket baskets are similar. Moreover as the E61 Brewhead seems to be an industry standard are all baskets interchangeable? I have seen much discussion on various different types of baskets (LM and VST) which I assume to be after market upgrades but I think that I will learn to walk before running and learn to use the current baskets.

Your help will be appreciated.


----------



## Jon

The current baskets will be a standard e61 size. VST/LM baskets are more precisely made but will be a very similar size. In terms of dosing it doesn't necessarily matter whether you use 16g or 18g or anything else - taste should drive you. A good starting point is to try to pull a 1:2 shot (e.g 16g dry grinds to 32g of espresso) in 30 ish seconds.

The line is intended to create a grip for the springy bit of the portafilter to hold the basket rather than be any sort of measure - but if it's helps then by all means use it - you can fill above it though.


----------



## Novisteel

Thanks Jonc.

Your comments are appreciated, and I now know what that line is for! One less confusing item on this journey!


----------



## Jon

Novisteel said:


> Thanks Jonc.
> 
> Your comments are appreciated, and I now know what that line is for! One less confusing item on this journey!


No worries. I'm always about for any questions and there's plenty of more knowledgeable folk on here who can help with anything I'm not able to answer!


----------



## mremanxx

A good way to determine headspace is to measure an amount of grinds into the basket, place a 5p piece onto of the grinds and lock the handle into the machine, unlock it and see how much of an indentation has been made in the coffee grinds, you want a slight marking, too deep you need to reduce the amount of coffee, no indentation you can load more in.

This will give you a good starting point, remember that this only works for coffee ground at a particular grind size, courser grinds will take up more volume for the same weight.


----------



## Novisteel

Thanks mremanxx this is helpful, I will try it out.

Over the past couple of days, and after buying a set of 0.1 g scales, I have changed from measuring the extraction from volume to weight using a ratio of 1:2. My wife likes the results so I am getting there!


----------



## mremanxx

If you can keep the Boss happy you are certainly going in the right direction.


----------

